# electric switches, what works outside



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I am looking for some advice on switches. I run low voltage wire out to my layout to run lights. Looking for some ideas to convert mostly Aristocraft switches to run on electric. I have both # 6 and wide switches.

A couple of questions,

1. Can I run electric switches with low voltage wiring.

2. In your experience what has worked for you.

3. The switch with least amount of trouble.

4. Most waterproof or weatherproof.

Thanks for answering my questions!!

Tom H


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

The switch with the least amount of trouble has no electricity..... I use throttle cables for the ones i cannot reach.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I started with LGB's switch motors, used them for 18 years with very little problems. Then when I rebuilt the layout I went with hand throws.


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

If you can find them, the LGB's are the best...they work great outside...


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

train-Li has them that are said to be very good. LGB's are now avaiable.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1. yes
2. air operated switches
3. same... no contacts to corrode, no wires, very strong, 1 moving part.

4. ditto, completely waterproof...

Regards, Greg


p.s. I run all Aristo switches..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the Train-LI switches. Very nice. Will mount right up to the wide radius switches but do need to do a small mod to the Number 6 switches. Later RJD


----------

